# Do You Grow Your Own Herbs?



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't understand why any cook doesn't. Herbs are easy to grow, do not take up much room, and lend themselves to containerized growing. 

So I'm wondering: Do you grow your own? And if so, which herbs do you grow yourself?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I LOVE growing herbs, even ones I don't use all that much. I always have rosemary (a monster bush that can't be killed ), lemon thyme (one of my favorite scents), sage, and flat-leaf parsley. I'm inbetween mint plants right now (my spearmint and apple mint both have some sort of disease  ). Regular and garlic chives are coming in. Too early for basil (but with the heat we've been having I probably should have done some early seeding). I've never had much success with dill or cilantro though I keep trying. And I've said somewhere on these boards before, I found that I hate the taste of fresh oregano, so although it comes in like a weed, I no longer grow it.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I grow 2 or 3 different basils, rosemary, coriander (cilantro in the USA?), flat-leaf parsley, sage, 4 or 5 thymes, 5 or 6 different mints, oregano and chives (are they classed as a herb, I wonder?!)


----------



## mochefs (Mar 8, 2007)

It's better if I say I *try* to grown my own herbs. While I lived in the S.F bay area it seemed that I couldn't fail no matter how hard I tried. In St. Louis however, I have quite a difficult time growing many herbs.

I bought a small book at the Missouri Botanical Garden over the winter called something like "Growing Herbs in the Midwest", perhaps it will give me some insight for this years season.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

mochefs,

Which herbs did you grow in the West and what you are having trouble with in St. Louis? 

There are many herbs you can grow with success in the midwest.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

basil, mint, and a small bay laurel tree. Nothing else seems to want to cooperate.


----------



## fadeaway (Apr 11, 2007)

is it just me or are rosmary bushes taking over the world?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I hadn't noticed particularly, Fadeaway. But I can understand why it would seem that way. All those "tabletop Christmas trees" they sell around the holidays. People transfer them to their gardens, and there you go.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Unlike Phoebe as much as I like so many of them I generally stick to the ones I will be able to use. With that in mind I grow/grew Spearmint, Chocolate mint, peppermint, pineapple mint, basil, Thai basil, woody thyme, silver thyme, purple sage, rosemary and oregano. I have had great success with all of them and even won a few awards


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Rosemary, thyme, some Basil, Marjoram, and a nice bay leaf shrub.

Stay away from peppermint! It's a weed. If you want it, grow it only in separate pots, or it'll take over your garden.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Any mint can be invasive.

Sink a gallon pot in the ground with two inches of the pot above soil level. Fill with two to three inches of gravel, then potting soil (not top soil) and plant the mint. It will be much more easily contained.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

"It's a weed."

A weed is merely a plant out of place. 

An invasive plant (which, as, as Mudbug points out, includes all the mints) is only a weed if it's growing uncontrolled where you don't want it to be.

By the same token, most of our favorite herbs could be called weeds, because they grow wild and uncontained all over the Mediterainian basin.


----------



## macencheese (May 11, 2007)

My father has a backyard garden of herbs. He loves to cook and whatever he needs, he just picks 'em up from the backyard.

___________________
Kelly
Volkswagen Pheaton Price Guide 2007 by Volkswagen UK


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

We moved into a very herbaceous garden (ok we moved into the house, not the garden) and I recognise mint, sage, garlic chives, parsley, but thats about it. There's a multitude of things yet to be identified, but I'm a bit wary of thinking I've identified something then poisoning someone! I think I'll just use the ones I know to be on the safe side


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I am growing sweet basil, cinnamon basil, and greek oregano in a planter on my deck. My yard is too shady to plant much that requires a lot of sun (13 trees!). I did plant onion chives, rosemary, and lavendar in my backyard. I'd also like to get some dill, parsley, and mint.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I got a basil plant and a greek oregano plant today. Both are in pots, and the first chance i get I'll set 'em out in the best spot I can find for them. I don't think I've ever had oregano, greek or otherwise, freshly plucked from a living planr before. Tried some today - WOW! it sure was great.

Will these plants grow indoors in a sunny spot?

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The basil surely will, Shel.

I don't know positively about the oregano. But my guess is it will. Rosemary, which also is a herbaceous shrub, does fine that way.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I typically grow basil, thyme, and rosemary and 1 last little spot for something new...last year, I grew some lemon balm. However, this year I may not have the space anymore. Padio stones are being laid out as I'm typing this over the entire garden space so I may end up doing this indoors starting this year.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Shel,

It's always best to grow herbs outside in direct sun in the ground (assuming your soil is decent and has good drainage). They are just more healthy and happy outside.


----------



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

I live in a basement apartment, and have no yard, but I love having fresh herbs. I finally broke down and purchased an aerogrow. It's growing basil, purple basil, mint, dill, thyme, parsley, and chives. I've only had it for about a month so far, but I think it's pretty great. I went to Sur La Table and asked some people there about it. Their opinion was it's great for herbs, but they would stay away from the other plants. I've only done the herbs so far...


----------



## joujoudoll (Aug 29, 2007)

Right now I am growing basil, flat-leaf parsley, 2 varieties of sage a purple sage and a green sage, mint, thyme, oregano, rosemary, and cilantro. 

.<3
Stephanie


----------



## realistic cook (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi, I love my herb garden. In the Nortwest we have a very short growing season so I grow whatever I can.
I have had great luck with sage, thyme, basil, parsley and my monster rosemary bush! I can harvest nearly all year with most of these except the parsley. I harvest and dry a lot of what I grow.
Does any one have a good way to dry parsley so that it keeps it's beautiful green color and great flavor? That one has stumped me.
Please come and visit my cooking website at therealisticcook.com.
Thanks


----------



## bigchefherbs (Sep 12, 2007)

The light requirements for most herbs is low. Growing them in a sunny window will work or take a table to put them on. Now get one of those cheap stupid looking stand lights.. most have three lights on them and then plant bulbs or any full spectrum bulb. They'll do just fine. 8 hours of plant lighting should be fine. You can get really fancy with lighting that inhibits flowering or forces flowering (like saffron) but thats all pretty complicated. 
Actually small citrus trees such as lemons and limes will also grow under these types of lights indoors but citrus tends to be more of a hassle with pest. I use natural or organic. With herbs you probably won't need any pest control.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Its got me stumped too. It always turns out that horrible grey-green colour yuk. Only way I've found to store it is chopping finely and putting into icecube trays with a little water, freeze, bag up and use as needed, but it doesn't suit all applications.

I'd be interested to know too. Maybe blanch & refresh before drying?? Just a thought.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I have grown a lot of my own herbs and I think some herbs such as parsley and cilantro, for example, are just impossible to use dried with any success. Frozen in some liquid has worked a lot better for me. With freezing, one way I avoid the air-liquid interface (and thereby the freeze-drying) is by freezing in sealed baggies with the air squeezed out, or adding some oil that will float to the top of the liquid before freezing.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I grow the usual suspects: several basils, oreganos, thymes, silver & purple sage, rosemary (wont winter over here), dill, cilantro, chives and parsley. One thing that has really wowed me this year is how flavorful the parsley is and how pretty and lush a plant it is. There's also lemon grass, lemon balm and a pretty lemon verbena. 

I stuck one horseradish plant in a couple of years ago and even after harvestin what I thought was all of it last fall, I now have SEVEN new horseradish plants as well as a freezer full of horseradish sauce. It's a beautiful plant though, and it provides a home and sustenance for a pair of the emerald colored grasshoppers-they've been hanging out there for about 6 weeks!

On the wild and wooly side, there's a beautiful wormwood plant-we tried making some absinthe, but the results tasted horrible! One of my favorites is anise hyssop with beautiful purple bottle brush flowers that the bees go crazy for!

Next year I hope to procure an angelica plant so I can try to candy some stalks-I just love the flavor of those.

The herb garden is kind of a crazy looking with fuzzy plants growing in every direction, but I like it. It keeps the dogs smelling good as they run through it all the time, but it survives the abuse just fine.


----------



## tasty thoughts (Oct 1, 2007)

We have started to grow our own herbs in our windowsills. We currently have basil and chives but intend to add more and fill the sills of 3 windows. They look lovely and smell wonderful besides being helpful when cooking. We also have lemon verbana, but it is a large plant that we have in a bigger planter on the floor near our other herbs.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If you have the room, TT (obviously, you have the light) a nice approach is to use a strawberry pot to create an entire kitchen herb garden. A selection of herbs go in the mouth of the pot, and other, individual plants, go in the side cups. 

Looks great. And you have the herbs you need right to hand all the time.


----------



## tasty thoughts (Oct 1, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea. It would be nice to have a wider array of herbs available in a small amount of space.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Last year I grew thyme, basil, cilantro, chocolate mint, mint, rosemary, parsley ( both curly and flat) lavender, lemon... something.. I cant remember.. I didnt replant this year because I couldnt keep wild animals from eating from the garden.. we live in the country and have everthing from deer and peacocks, to raccoons and armadillos in our yard. I am not big on sharing with wild animals.. GROSS. They especially loved the basil. I thought that was kind of weird. 
I have never been successful with cilantro either.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Odd note--the science/ecology teacher at my school told me to put the cilantro seeds in the freezer for a few days before planting. I don't know what that was supposed to do, but the plants grew! Naturally, with my luck, the bugs took over once things were growing. But it was odd.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Some seeds need a cold dormancy before planting, to promote germination. It's possible cilantro is one of them. Although I've always just planted it.


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

We use a green house for all my herbs.. we start them all from seeds, and some of those we transplant into our garden... some we don't

We grow queen basil, bush, licorise, lemon basil.. these were hybrid seeds and they all grew wonderfully! we also grow cilantro, chives, and various types of mixed greens for salad... but living in Canada and with our winters the green house only helps the growing process last only a little longer.... btw- my hubby just takes the seeds dries them and then puts them in a dark place for the winter... don't think he has ever put any of them in a freezer


----------



## castironcook (Nov 10, 2007)

Once you grow your own do you need to dry them as well? And how long do they last if you do?

If you have to buy your own, what do you buy for best quality?


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't think cilantro seeds (coriander) need a cold dormancy to grow; where I grew up it never got below about 40 degrees and cilantro grew really well.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Depends how and where you grow them, CastIronCook.

If you grow them in pots there's no reason not to just bring them indoors and let them continue growing. 

Otherwise, yeah, once cut you have to either dry or freeze them. Otherwise they don't last much past a couple of days.


----------



## castironcook (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks brother...what brand of spices do you buy? do you order them online for the best stuff or is any brand OK as long as you cook it right?


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

the builders left a set of wooden steps at work... chef has decided he wants to use it to grow our own herbs... "adds to the 'fresh factor'" he says

personally i dont think any sun gets to the little space hes thinking of... but do you really need that much sunlight to grow herbs?

mostly gonna be some kind of basil, mint, chef wants flat leaf, but ill put in round leaf parsley "oops... is that round leaf then?" thyme, sage, rosemary, i think thats it... its all gonna have to be pot grown... like i said, its gonna be on a set of steps (four or five 1' X 4' wooden steps)


----------



## girdhar (Dec 3, 2007)

I do grow my own herb in the kitchen garden this facilitate me to grow as per my requirement and also keeps me away from the tension of not getting on time .
It is very easy to maintain .


----------



## realistic cook (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi seraphim,
I have sage, tyme, basil and rosemary in my gardens. Only the rosemary is in the sunny part of the yard. The others are in the back yard planted by the house and they don't get much sun. They are all 9 or so years old. If you use pots and it gets frosty out, wrap the pots in old towels or blankets until it warms up again. They should be ok unless you live where it get below freezing for months at a time.
Hope they grow well for you. Fresh herbs are so wonderful.
Happy kitchen,
realistic cook


----------



## gnome (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the same problem with a short growing season.
What I like to do is rince real good and remove large stems.
Then ball up fresh herbs wile wet and freese in good ziploc bag.
If you do a few bags like this during the summer you will make
it till spring easely.It lasts a long time when frozen nice and wet.
All I do is pull what ever type I want to use out and shave a
little off with a knife then back into the bag and into the freezer.
Just make sure you use the bags you can right on since they can
all look alike when frozen.Presantation is not the same but flavor
is almost as good as fresh.This is very easy and can last all winter.
Much easer and taste better then dring IMO.My freezer has shelves
on the doors this is the perfict spot and keeps them seperate.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

I have sage and dill growing in the soil in the garden outside and I didn't have to cover them up when it snows. It doesn't seem to bother them. On pots I have rosemary, oregano, rosemary, thyme, the necessities. I know it is not a herb but I also have pots and pots of aloe vera.

My question is -- I live here in Missouri where we have frost up to middle of May, can I plant rosemary, oregano and thyme on the ground and winterize them, too...?? (My parsley died during the winter outside and so my basil...) I will want to put in some mint too this year after the frost is over and am ready for gardening again...


----------



## gnome (Dec 23, 2007)

I sujest you first figure out what zone your in.Then check the lable
on the plants to see if there safe out doors in your zone.If not I would
look into hybreeds that are harty in your area.There are varietys of 
rosemary,oregano and I think thyme developed to survive cold winters.
Parsley is not a woody plant like the others not sure about the aloe vera.
I have noticed some plants that are borderline ok for my zone will survive
sometimes if planted very close to our house and covered with mulch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice...I will try again this year.


----------



## gnome (Dec 23, 2007)

Your welcome:roll:
Any time and good luck :crazy:


----------



## spiritwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I always grow my own herbs, they are the best, I am growing at the moment: Basil,Parsley(both curley and Italian ), Chives, and Rosemary and lavender ( if thats a herb ), but I love it anyway. It all tastes better when Home grown.:smiles:


----------



## doughgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Recently I bought a package of chive seeds, just for something to start off with. Today, I potted them and put them on the window. If they start to grow, heh , I'll put them outside in a bigger pot on my patio. Then, I'll try to grow other herbs.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to ChefTalk, Doughgirl.

Don't be disappointed if those chives don't grow. Alliums are difficult to start from seed, in the first place. And perennial alliums usually are fall-planted, as they are the earliest things to come up in the fall.

When starting alliums from seed, you usually do so indoors, under lights, about two months before transplanting time---which itself can be as much as 6 weeks _before _last frost. For instance, down here in Kentucky, I set onion seed in January, for a March transplant.

If possible, I would see if I could find an already potted start of chives, and use that instead. Meanwhile, you can start thinking about summer herbs, such as basil, which is much easier to start from seed.


----------



## doughgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to plant my seeds outside yet anyway. There's still snow up to my knees in my garden. Plus, we're building a new house soon. So once we get settled there, or if I move out on my own, I'll start a little herb garden. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Just planted my herbs inside from seeds....thyme sprouting already. Weather in NJ is not ready for outside but as soon as my starters are ready to be replanted should be about the same time I can move them outside. I'll still keep a pot or 3 in the kitchen though but the rest will go on a cart outside. 

I do one of those "50" little peat pots things to start. 

usually ~4 of each herb.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Now that weather is breaking here in MD and I've cleared the garden, it turns out my thyme overwintered with no ill effect at all! And the mint, chives, oregano, and tarragon that I thought had been obliterated in our 100 deg. heat wave last year are poking their heads up. I even yanked up the (I thought) dead marjoram and found a root ball full of sprouts!


----------



## sankum (Apr 10, 2008)

I wud love to but we do not have place in the apartment where we live in  But back in India (My native) We have a garden surrounding my house where we grow different kinds of spinach and few herbs for which I dont know the english term. I only know how they are called in my native language...I truely miss my garden.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sankum,

Many herbs will do just fine in a small pot on the windowsill. You might give that a try. 

One apartment we lived in didn't have sills, as such. So I just rigged narrow shelves out of 4-inch wide boards, and they served just fine.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I planted onion chives that I bought at Rural King early last summer. They did well until the first hard frost and this year, I've already harvested a large handful. They're almost ready to harvest again!

I also planted rosemary and lavendar last year. Those plants grew well all summer and I mulched them in the fall. They did not survive the winter. I'm really disappointed especially with the rosemary. I wanted to get it up large enough to use the stems as skewers. I guess it just got too cold for them.

I plan to plant more basil, cilantro, and parsley this year. Those grew very well except I had a hard time keeping the basil and cilantro from bolting. I was able to freeze some for use in soups and sauces this winter. I want to get mint this year as well. I grew dill but didn't find many uses for it so probably won't waste the space again this year. We're just not a dill family!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Plant an Arp Rosemary. They'll take zone 5 winters. They still benefit from some southern exposure in the winter and like a little water if it's too dry. Lots of heavy snow can play some havoc with them though.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you tried searching the web using your best attempt at English spelling for these non-English words? If you know the Hindi names, that might be more successful. I would be interested to know, and I know the Hindi names for a few herbs. For example, _dhaniya_ is cilantro.

I haven't tried this site for Telugu to English (I believe you said your native language is Telugu?) but here it is Word AnyWhere: Hindi English and Other Indian Languages Dictionary


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll have to try and find that type. We did get a good bit of snow this year. I really was surprised that it didn't come back. That plant was just beautiful and so green up until around Christmas, then the heavy snows and ice came in. It never ended up laying flat like the lavendar but just lost all it's leaves and never budded. Thanks for the recommendation!

I live in the lake effect area of NE Indiana so we do get some heavy snows. Last year was a more brutal winter than any I've seen since I moved to this state in 1998.


----------



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

I started Growing fresh herbs this year from seeds. Having to run to the international market everytime I needed fresh Thai Basil was driving me nuts. So I planted, Chives, Parsley, Thyme, Rosemary, Thai Basil and Sweet Basil. I have some in planters on my kitchen window sill and some in outside hanging planters on the fence (wish my townhouse yard was big enough for a real garden). Whether its the massive amounts of rain or the blistering sun we've had over the past few weeks the Outside stuff is doing horrid, the inside stuff is doing incredible. Since I started them late and from seeds, what I have is not quite big enough to use yet. I do have a question though....My Basils (the herb I use the most) will they spread like mint does? Or will I need to replant in order to keep a good supply?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

No, you're basil won't spread like mint.

Basil is a tender annual, propagated from seed. In some locales it will self-seed, and you'll get a new crop the following year. But don't count on it happening. Plan on replanting each year.

Mints are propagated by cuttings, and grow off of risomes. That's why they're so invasive. It's almost always a good idea to enclose mints, or they take over the garden.


----------



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

ugh, that kinda sucks......guess I need to come up with a new plan considering all the basil I go through. These small planters aren't going to hold me over but for a few meals. (usually about 1/4 cup chopped thai basil). Man I really need a bigger yard


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd like to share something revolutionary that I recently discovered.

This Pasadena family captured my heart in their enthusiasm in growing. For whatever my culinary reputation is worth, I put it on the line now.

 You have to see this!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

my herb update

http://bp1.blogger.com/_JMkg7xxLZn0/...118-778643.jpg










only thing that really didn't come up from seeds that I planted this year was sage.

this picture was taken last week, now they are getting real big and full


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

better picture..


----------



## herbgrower (Jun 21, 2008)

I've grown my own herbs for years. I have 5 beds with plans to put in 2 more next year.
I have a rosemary bed with 2 4 ft bushes
a bed with lemon balm,lemongrass,lemon thyme and lemon verbena
chives- garlic and onion
genovese basil,cinnamon basil, thai basil, purple ruffles,and
boxwood basil
marjoram, sage, pineapple sage,dill,cilantro,tarragon,beebalm,calendula,cham omile,fennel,garlic,chervil
all my mints are in containers, I have pineapple,apple,chocolate,orange,lime,spearmint,pe ppermint

plus I also grow medicinal herbs for creams and salves


----------



## tacotaco (Jun 23, 2008)

My favorite spot to grow herbs is my local Krogers. *Kidding* Basically, I am saying that I like to just buy them from a grocery. I do not have time for growing my own.


----------



## pork receipe (Jun 14, 2008)

I grown my own herbs since I was a teenager...

I remembered the first herb I grew was the chive and this did make me jumped up and down for several days...

In my own opinion, you're not only can save lots of money by growing the herbs by yourself, but also can feels the joyful moment of gardening as well.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

This is wonderful. Thank you for sharing your find.


----------



## tacotaco (Jun 23, 2008)

I have now decided to grow some herbs of my own for my cooking. I have recently budgeted my time better, and I think I can do it.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Neighborhood cats (that people feed) pissed all over my herbs until most died......anyone have a recipe for Cat?


----------



## jerm (Oct 13, 2008)

I've always had a small herb garden at home, which has always had mint and the curled variety of parsley in it. Recently I went on a shopping spree and bought a few small pots of basil, some Italian parsley, coriander, sage, oregano, rosemary and thyme. And just yesterday I noticed a raspberry plant growing in the middle of it I'm summing from seed. Very excited about that one


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I really wish I could find a couple of basil plants for my kitchen window sill. Missouri is not EZ!


----------

